# I started stapling the bags shut



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Doordash revamped protections on ratings about sealed bags, so I went to Walmart and bought a $7.xx stapler.

So far, so good.


----------



## Money Up Front (Apr 4, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> stapler.


I do this also on when I get an open paper bag from restaurants. 
Jack in the box is usually the biggest offender


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

I like the idea, but it seems like a liability waiting to happen. I'd use stickers instead. 
A staple could fall into their food, or they could get poked by the staple opening the bag.
Especially, if they are a child, elderly or disabled.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Just glad I deliver in an area where I don't have to worry about this type of petty shit.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Soul Recycler said:


> I like the idea, but it seems like a liability waiting to happen. I'd use stickers instead.
> A staple could fall into their food, or they could get poked by the staple opening the bag.
> Especially, if they are a child, elderly or disabled.


We have some restaurants in my area, with high ratings, that staple their bags shut already. I don't think liability is a huge problem with staples, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> We have some restaurants in my area, with high ratings, that staple their bags shut already. I don't think liability is a huge problem with staples, but I know what you mean.


Better their liability than ours, all I'm sayin'. It's never the huge problems that are liabilities, it's little problems, like old ladies who spill the hot coffee in their laps and sue the restaurant because the coffee was too hot. Stupid things. Like people using lawnmowers to trim hedges and suing the manufacturer when they hurt themselves because there is no warning label to restrict it. I could go on and on.

A sticker could suffocate someone, but it just seems less dangerous than a pointy little sliver of metal.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Can’t the customer say it wasn’t sealed and things were missing even if it was? Can’t you take food out and then staple it?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

2win said:


> Can't you take food out and then staple it?


Yes, the stapler can pay for itself, then some. Good idea! I never thought of that.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That's a very smart move.......buying a stapler.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I always tie plastics bag loops into a knot and staple open paper bags. That way the customer can’t blame me for missing items and I’m long gone by the time they open and find out.


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

2win said:


> Can't the customer say it wasn't sealed and things were missing even if it was? Can't you take food out and then staple it?


Certainly. A stapler is not a magic wand to make something scam proof, however it is a tool to make something scam repellent.
They could claim that you never delivered it too. The way I see it, You want to do whatever gives you the least chance of problems.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Seems to defeat the purpose if the delivery person is sealing the bag. I could grab a few fries or snag a taco then seal the bag. 

Until recently I have avoided the delivery game and i have noticed Mickey D's, Starbucks, sonic, and chipotle are sealing there bars with stickers that are proprietary to them.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

sealed bag = soggy fries

steam needs to escape


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> sealed bag = soggy fries
> 
> steam needs to escape


That's why always eat a few en-route.......


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Soul Recycler said:


> Better their liability than ours, all I'm sayin'. It's never the huge problems that are liabilities, it's little problems, like old ladies who spill the hot coffee in their laps and sue the restaurant because the coffee was too hot. Stupid things. Like people using lawnmowers to trim hedges and suing the manufacturer when they hurt themselves because there is no warning label to restrict it. I could go on and on.
> 
> A sticker could suffocate someone, but it just seems less dangerous than a pointy little sliver of metal.


First off, go actually do a search on the woman who sued McDonald's over the hot coffee. It was not a bs law suit like media claimed. Second, seriously, worried about the liability of a staple? it's amazing you folks aren't afraid to leave your house.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> That's why always eat a few en-route.......


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First off, go actually do a search on the woman who sued McDonald's over the hot coffee. It was not a bs law suit like media claimed. Second, seriously, worried about the liability of a staple? it's amazing you folks aren't afraid to leave your house.


First off, No. Second, No. Third?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> it's amazing you folks aren't afraid to leave your house.


Well, now we're heroes if we don't.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

But but but....how can you then nibble on the fries if the bag is stapled?!


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> But but but....how can you then nibble on the fries if the bag is stapled?!


Flip the bag over and shake it. A few will fall out.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First off, go actually do a search on the woman who sued McDonald's over the hot coffee. It was not a bs law suit like media claimed. Second, seriously, worried about the liability of a staple? it's amazing you folks aren't afraid to leave your house.


I researched the case it was complete bull. The lady was holding hot coffee between her thighs while in car.

It spilled and burned off a decent chunk of her lady bits. Stupid people will do stupid things.

Who in the living fk is dumb enough to hold coffee between their legs in a moving vehicle?









This isn't how you hold coffee dammit


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 440931
> 
> This isn't how you hold coffee dammit


It should be. I'd drink more coffee if it came in a holder like that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I researched the case it was complete bull. The lady was holding hot coffee between her thighs while in car.
> 
> It spilled and burned off a decent chunk of her lady bits. Stupid people will do stupid things.
> 
> ...


Did you read the part about the temperature of the coffee, the reason why it was so hot (to reduce the number of people getting a free refill, the warnings they received and the internal emails about the cost benefit including costs of litigation? Not quite such bs if you understood all of this. Yes, she wasn't to bright for holding the coffee in between her legs but she shouldn't have been permanently disfigured for it either.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Did you read the part about the temperature of the coffee, the reason why it was so hot (to reduce the number of people getting a free refill, the warnings they received and the internal emails about the cost benefit including costs of litigation? Not quite such bs if you understood all of this. Yes, she wasn't to bright for holding the coffee in between her legs but she shouldn't have been permanently disfigured for it either.


It was unfortunate but sometimes dumb decisions have permanent consequences &#128532;

Does the motorcyclist deserve to have his flesh ripped off for not wearing proper clothing? Does the baby deserve to suffocate because mom left her in the car? No

In all my years on this Earth I've never seen a person put a hot beverage between their legs, never.

Out of billions served how many people got their woman or man parts seared off? 1

Out of billions served how many people receive coffee of equal temperature? Billions

ALL business research ways to save cost and must look at their liabilities through litigation.



Soul Recycler said:


> It should be. I'd drink more coffee if it came in a holder like that.


Forget the coffee be a man and drink straight out the holder :winking: that special woman to you would appreciate it.


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Did you read the part about the temperature of the coffee, the reason why it was so hot (to reduce the number of people getting a free refill, the warnings they received and the internal emails about the cost benefit including costs of litigation? Not quite such bs if you understood all of this. Yes, she wasn't to bright for holding the coffee in between her legs but she shouldn't have been permanently disfigured for it either.


I look at it like this. The law is supposed to help people. Not one side, or the other. Both sides. It should be fair.
With that being said, sure I feel bad when someone gets hot coffee spilled on them, or gets kicked in the balls.

But who is to blame? That is always the question.

If you hand a baby a hot cup of coffee, I would say you are grossly negligent. With disabled adults however, it is not reasonable to say that a minimum wage employee can make that determination. Hell, they can barely guess your age when you buy alcohol/tobacco. How are they to know your competence level?

I knew a guy 20 years ago who got clubbed in the face with a 2 x 4 by an illegal immigrant working at mcdonalds. Broke his jaw. He had come inside to place the order because he could not understand the workers broken english through the drive through intercom. Supposedly the worker was upset about this. After this happened, he.asked the manager to call the police. The manager refused. A customer in line gave him a phone to use. I don't know why, but for some reason his lawyer couldn't get any money.

Then you have the story about my ex girlfriend rear ended on the freeway doing 60 by an illegal immigrant doing 80. She had to sue her own insurance company to get them to pay for her medical bills that they were already obligated to pay. Her lawyer said this type of response from the insurance companies is par for the course. It happens all the time. Can you believe that?

This has nothing to do with illegal immigrants by the way, it's just coincidence that these two particular stories involve them.
The point is, that you can be right, and lose... or... be wrong, and win. The courts most certainly are not perfect.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Forget the coffee be a man and drink straight out the holder :winking: that special woman to you would appreciate it.


That one is very special. Just look at how short her legs are.


----------

